# Ease of converting alarm system from Viper 3505v to 5706v??



## Igidy (Nov 29, 2020)

I currently have a Viper 3505v installed in my car (I put it in myself back in 2014 or so). It has worked well for me until the other day when I started getting the low battery notification on the remote. I went to change the battery and t remote control never came back on. I have tried lots of troubleshooting but I can't get any power, signal, or response from my remote whatsoever. This brings me to looking for replacement remotes: 7345v remote.

The cost of replacing the 7345v remote seems pretty steep and honestly not that far off from the cost of buying an entirely whole new alarm system. Plus, a new alarm system that is an upgrade from the previous.

My thought is going with the 5706v. The alarm install wasn't too incredibly terrible from a technical point of view but it was incredibly tedious and a feat of organization. My question/concern is how easy it would be to wire in the 5706v in place of where the 3505v is. I would mount the brain in the same spot and wouldn't be adding any extra sensors. The only addition would be the remote start but I can handle that. 

Could it be something as straight forward as leaving all of the previous harnesses and wiring in place and just plugging them into the corresponding ports on the new (5706v) brain? Or even cutting the old harness/wires and splicing them to the correct/corresponding wires on the new system. I would have to do some crossover diagraming which could be a pain. I would hope that I could just re-use the current harness in place and plug them into the new brain. I just don't know what type of compatibility there is between the harness plugs of different Viper alarm models. 

Any and all input is greatly appreciated and thanks in advance for the response and assistance.

-J


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The $80 - $100 for the remote might be worth avoiding the hassle you're bound to encounter. It all depends on how long you intend to keep the vehicle, unless when selling you're thinking of pulling and installing in a new vehicle which would be silly since new cars have the ability to "talk" to 3rd party devices which capability your unit doesn't have. Finally, I might be an optimist, but never felt the alarm was necessary. In "bad" neighborhoods they're ignored. Where you live it's not really a problem.


----------

